# Site Down



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Was site down earlier or was it just for me?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Judging by the timestamps of the posts all afternoon, it was just you. *


* Not really just you - it was down for me too. But apparently not for everyone.


----------



## NashvilleKat (Dec 25, 2013)

I had trouble reaching the site for a short period also. A refresh would bring it up sometimes but not always. Seems fine now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I get "server not found" at home (Comcast), but not at the office (Century Link). Been like that for several hours.


----------



## NashvilleKat (Dec 25, 2013)

As soon as I posted, I started having problem again. Just got in for the first time in over 30 minutes. I have Comcast also so maybe it is their problem.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

It's a DNS issue. I'm on Comcast too.

When using Comcast's DNS, tracert cannot resolve the URI, switching to Google DNS, the URL resolves.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I had the problem on FiOS also. Other sites were fine.


----------

